# Puppy Up-Date - 26 Days Old



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's some pics of the pups, 26 Days Old.*

*All the Pups*









****Video of All the Pups****

*BLUE BOY*








*RED BOY*








*YELLOW BOY*









**** Video of the Boys ****

*GREEN GIRL*








*ORANGE GIRL*








*PINK GIRL*








*PURPLE GIRL*









**** Video of the Girls ****

******************************************************************************


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

please send red boy to me
OMG so adorable


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

Omg I love them!!! I pick up my girl in January... I can't wait!!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

All their tails really do the curly "q" up don't they?

Adorable pups


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They are gorgous!!!

I love how the the girls were kicking some butt!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the red boy too! Urgh, they're so cute. I'll take them all!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute puppies.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

They're getting big fast!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice looking litter; congrats

ps, i LOVE blue boy


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

They are all beautiful























We can't wait for our girl to come home!

Michaela


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Nov 17, 2009)

wow, that made my day. time to go on a puppy shopping spree!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------

